# New picture.ID please



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

what kind of this


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh wow, he is an odd looking little fella. How big is he and how long have you had him? He looks a little under the weather. I think this is another specimen of that same species Frank has been trying to collect info on lately.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Reputed Xingu River Fish.4'


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a guess but gibbus?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

GIBBUS?LUCKY~~~


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

looks like irritans to me


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

joey said:


> looks like irritans to me


I agree.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes I would say irritans awell, but keep in mind that its a tough call, frank may chew us out, lol

it may also be unidentified, doubt it though


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

S. Gibbus after being corrected by a higher authority :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> S. Gibbus after being corrected by a higher authority :laugh:


i was close, it does look like an irritians, seems gibbus and irritians have a fair amount of body shape and colour in common, frank i hope you dont chew me out on this one


----------

